# Failed Carbonation



## mxsteve625 (Jan 18, 2011)

12-11-2010 I bottled a Pale Ale. Afte bottling I noticed that there was still priming sugar in the bottling bucket. At that point after the bottles were capped I figured I would wait and see what happens...No carbonation. The local HBS said that if I uncap and re-prime I may introduce O2 which I agree.
The other thing is that there is some priiming sugar already in the bottles and there may be the chance of over carbonation if I re-prime.

Should I take my chances, uncap, reprime, and rebottle. I would hate to lose a batch of beer because of my mistake and not disolving the sugar enough?


----------



## Tom (Jan 18, 2011)

1st I would put it where its 70* + for 2 weeks.
If that dont work get cooper drops. 1st take the caps off. Then add 1 per bottle and recap.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with Tom. This is why we always state to dossolve sugar before adding to wine or beer and especially when trying to carbonate something like this to stir constantly even while filling bottles. Id get it to 70* and shake them up treally good trying to get it mixed up. Did you use corn sugar or regular sugar as especially beer yeast has a hard time with regular sugar and it can give your beer an off taste. Was this a kit or what as maybe youve exhausted your yeast if you strayed from the recipe.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't know what type of sugar but it seams that it is the basic regular white sugar.

Here is the recipe:

Malt: 
7 lbs Light LME
1/2 lb Wheat
1 lb 40L Crystal Malt

Hops:
1/2 oz Pearl [:60]
3/4 oz Cascade [:30]
3/4 oz Cascade [:15]
3/4 oz Cascade [:05]

Yeast:
WLP008 East Coast Pale Ale
Priming Sugar

OG: 1.057; INU: 38; SRM: 6.8; ABV: 5.44

Where do I get Coopers?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2011)

http://www.finevinewines.com/p-2409-1984.aspx
If it was regular sugar theres yor problem, The sugar you used should have been very very powdery!


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't think it was reagular sugar. My mistake. As with all the priming sugars I get from the LBS it was indeed very powdery. I think the problem was my lack of properly disbursing the sugar into the bottling bucket. 

How do the Mutons works?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 18, 2011)

Same as the Coopers we spoke of, these you just drop in each bottle and they dossolve themselves. Depending on the carbonation you want is how many tablets per bottle you want.


----------

